# big thanks already



## carpjunkie (Dec 26, 2011)

hi all only just bought a classic which hasn't been delivered yet but thanks to this site i have picked up some great info and spent an extra £65 lol on new single and double filters a tamper and i thought what the hell the wand upgrade







hope the coffee tastes good !

i can see this going the way of my fishing expensive !!!

merry xmas all


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As a fellow fisherman I can see the similarities. My fly rod and reels plus flies, leaders, spools etc have added up to a heck of a lot over the past few years - but the time spent using it is priceless!

Coffee is not a cheap hobby (although it can be) and you should get many years use out of your machine before actually needing to upgrade.


----------



## carpjunkie (Dec 26, 2011)

just been looking through the extraction videos for the last 40 mins or so lol

now being a complete novice as in never used a machine i'm toying with videoing my very first brew and putting it on the forum now i no i am gonna look incredibly stupid and make a right hows your father of it but it might get me some good pointers if not it will be a laugh !


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Great stuff. Get it uploaded! If you ask for feedback you'll get it


----------



## carpjunkie (Dec 26, 2011)

now then guys as i said i am still waiting for my classic to be delivered, once i get it all set up is there anything that you can say i need to watch out for ? or any pointers as i want to hit the cup running so to speak i will be using ground coffee to start with till i get a grinder

i have ordered 2 different coffees which are Golden Crema & Barista Reserve dont ask why but they sounded right up my street ,hope i'm right !


----------

